# Wow I figured out how to make my own nail wraps



## Generalissima (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok I'm sure you guys already know how to do this but I'm new to the nail world so I'm super excited. All I did was paint 10 nail shapes that roughly matched mine on a ziploc bag. When that was sorta dry I added designs and let it dry completely.

Then I peeled the "nail" off and stuck it on my own nail on top of a slightly tacky basecoat and voila homemade nail wraps. It was super easy to file off the excess too.  Anyone else do this or have any tips for me(some of the nails peeled off wrong so I had to make extra)?


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey! I've used this technique too, I actually did a tutorial about it at my blog! My main tips would be:

-outline the rough shape of your nails on the ziploc bag in sharpie, and then save it so you always know the size of your nails. That will let you make sure that you're not making a design too big for your pinky nail, for example. Also remember to always paint your design on the _opposite_ side of the bag that the Sharpie is on, or the ink can bleed into your polish.

-try to keep the bag as flat as possible - it can be better to use slightly thicker plastic (like a freezer bag instead of a sandwich bag) so the design doesn't warp

-let the design dry overnight, but don't let them sit out too long before you put them on because sometimes they can get brittle - putting them inside the bag until you can use them may help with this but I haven't tried. To get them off the plastic I usually curve the plastic bag under the corner of the decal until it pops off, then gently lift the rest while still kind of rolling the plastic away from it.

Have fun! It's such a great technique for doing designs you can't quite accomplish when you're drawing on your own hands!


----------



## JessP (Aug 3, 2012)

Great idea and tips, ladies! I totally want to try this now!


----------



## diana16 (Aug 3, 2012)

i didnt know how to do this either lol cant wait to try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I've used this technique too, I actually did a tutorial about it at my blog! My main tips would be:
> 
> ...


Awesome ideas thank you so much Love your blog too..the name of it is too perfect


----------

